# Cube Kid 240 2018 Umbau



## Badmojo (15. August 2019)

Hallo,

unsere Zwillinge haben beide ein Cube Kid 240 2018 und aufgrund ihres Fahrstils sind die Räder schon ganz schön mitgenommen. 
Die Revo Schaltgriffe sind schon durch und Umwerfer und Schaltwerk hatten auch schon bessere Zeiten.
Da ich noch nicht so viel an Rädern geschraubt habe und es gefühlt unendlich viele verschiedene Varianten bei Schaltungen, Kettenblättern und Kränzen/Kassetten gibt hatte ich gehofft, hier vielleicht eine Tipps oder Anregungen zu bekommen. 
Am liebsten würden die beiden auf 1x10 oder mehr hinten umschwenken, da die normalen Schalthebel für den Umwerfer mit den kleinen Daumen schwer bis gar nicht zu bedienen sind. Ein neues Schaltwerk hinten ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht, da die verbauten Tourneys hinten einfach nix sind.
Ich bin für alle Tipps und Anregungen offen, es darf auch gerne eine günstige/gebrauchte Lösung sein, da das doppelt kaufen schon immer ganz schön auf den Geldbeutel schlägt 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## DasMatze (15. August 2019)

Hat das 240 hinten schon eine Nabe für Cassette oder ist das noch Schraubkranz?
Bei Cassette gehts einfach, bei Schraubkranz muss auch noch ein neues HR her oder neue nabe und umspeichen

Bikemarkt und Ebay Kleinanzeigen geben gerade bei einfachen MTB Komponenten immer einiges her. Bei Umrüstung würd ich wohl auf 1x10 gehen... Je nach Geldbeutel von Deore bis Sram XX alles drin. Gripshift oder Trigger nach Vorliebe. Unsere Große hatte am 20er 1x8 mit Drehgriff kam aber jetzt beim Wechsel auf 24" sofort mit dem Sram-trigger klar.

Kurbel hat das 240er ja zumindest schon eine kurze dran, Lochkreis 104mm? Dann einfach alte Blätter runter und ein günstiges N/W aus China montiert (ggf. kurze Kettenblattschrauben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (15. August 2019)

Die KID 240 2018 haben/hatten fast alle 3x7 verbaut und hinten dann noch den ollen Megarange-Schraubkranz drauf. Nur am Race und am SL sind 10fach-Steckkassetten verbaut. Da der Themenstarter was vom abgerockten Revoshifter schreibt, hat er wohl die Billigvariante.

Da kommt man, für eine sinnvolle Aufwertung der Schaltung, nicht um eine neue Nabe (oder gleich ein ganzes neues Hinterrad) rum.

kc85


----------



## Biebertaler (16. August 2019)

Hallo Lars, 
dein Vorhaben klingt gut, hab ich auch mal vor Jahren gemacht.
Bei mir war es aber sehr kostspielig, hab das komplette Bike umgebaut. Am Ende war nur noch der Rahmen original.
Habe damals (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) auf 1x9 Sram X0 umgebaut, beide Laufräder gewechselt.
Da hinten ein Schraubkranz moniert war, mußte eine neue Felge samt Kassette her sowie auch eine neue Vorderradfelge (habe es gerne einheitlich), ebenso dann noch ne Luftgabel montiert und schöne bzw. leichte Anbauteile. 
Anfangs noch die Sram X0 Gripshift montiert, wurde dann aber auch gegen Trigger gewechselt (der Junior kam damit wesentlich besser klar).
Kannst ja mal bei meinen Bildern schauen 
Ansonsten viel Spaß und guten Gelingen


----------



## Badmojo (16. August 2019)

Das hört sich nach neuer Nabe (mal schauen ob mein Nachbar mir die einspeichen kann oder ich muss es wohl selbst lernen  ) an. Ganz so viel wie Biebertaler werde ich wohl nicht machen, aber wenigstens die Schaltung werde ich dann wohl mal komplett austauschen. 
Lohnt es sich nur hinten auf Scheibenbremsen umzuschwenken? Wenn es schon eine neue Nabe gibt... Die Suntour Gabel vorne hat leider keine Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen


----------



## DasMatze (16. August 2019)

Einspeichen ist kein Hexenwerk... mit was robustem anfangen und sich steigern, wenn man etwas Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Sinnvollerweise eine Nabe mit änlicher Geometrie suchen, dann braucht's keine neuen Speichen.

Disc nur hinten mach nicht wirklich Sinn... Wenn dann eher nur vorn.
Wobei ich am 24er noch nicht wirklich den Mehrwert von Discs sehe... hat unsere Große zwar jetzt auch, aber nur weil es halt ein attraktives Komplettpaket war. Wichtig ist dann auch wieder die brauchbare Ergonomie... Hebel sehr nahe an den Lenker und so...

Wenn du dir die Flexibilität behalten willst irgendwann auf Disc zu gehen, nimm eine einfache Shimano Centerlock Nabe mit der Felgenbremsfelge. Die Disc Aufnahme hat im Auslieferzustand einen Verhüterli aus Gummi, der kaum auffällt.


----------



## Daniel73CH (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Lars
Meine Zwillinge haben ebenfalls das 240 Race. Was für Federgabeln hast denn einegbaut? Ich bin absoluter Neuling aber die M3030 federt nicht wirklich andererseits sind die Jungs auch erst knapp 38kg.

Viele Grüsse
Daniel


----------



## dennis1509 (13. Juni 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

mein Sohn fährt auch die 3x7 Schaltung mit den Revo Schaltgriffen. Leider funktionieren die wirklich miserabel...
Aufgrund des Schraubkranzes ist man relativ eingeschränkt mit anderen Schaltungen.

Welche Möglichkeiten der Umrüstung auf einfach Antriebe hat man, wenn man das Laufrad nicht ändern möchte?


----------



## Ivenl (13. Juni 2020)

dennis1509 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> mein Sohn fährt auch die 3x7 Schaltung mit den Revo Schaltgriffen. Leider funktionieren die wirklich miserabel...
> Aufgrund des Schraubkranzes ist man relativ eingeschränkt mit anderen Schaltungen.
> ...


Du könntest einfach ne kubikes Kurbel einbauen, die kostet 35€, spart einiges an Gewicht und hat nen besseren Q-faktor.


----------



## dennis1509 (13. Juni 2020)

Die Kurbellänge ist schon in Ordnung, die Revo Schaltung ist der Knackpunkt. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung, ob, bzw. welche einfach Schaltung
man einbauen könnte. Das Laufrad möchte ich nicht tauschen, da dann der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor in keinem Verhältnis steht.

In meinen Gedanken kann man eine gut angestimmte 1x7 Schaltung fahren, oder spricht da etwas gegen?


----------



## MS1980 (14. Juni 2020)

Das Thema Umbau habe ich auch durch. Hatte damals ein Felt Laufradsatz bei ebay mit 1660gr gekauft, mit 59€ auch ziemlich günstig. Habe denn 1x 9 verbaut mit Microshift Trigger und xt Schaltwerk. Funktioniert noch immer bombe.

Habe nen Aufbau Album bei mir drinnen. Da kann gerne mal gestöbert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis1509 (7. Juli 2020)

Ein neues Laufrad mit 1 x 9, sowie Trigger Schaltung ist eingebaut und läuft halbwegs. Leider fällt die Kette vorne zu häufig runter. Daher überlege ich jetzt eine andere Kurbel zu verbauen, oder gibt es bessere Lösungen?
Vor allem welche Kurbel kann ich nehmen, ohne das Innenlager wechseln zu müssen?


----------



## kc85 (9. Juli 2020)

Die einfachste Lösung wäre der Anbau eines Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatts (falls möglich).

kc85


----------



## dennis1509 (9. Juli 2020)

Das geht leider nicht, da die Kettenblätter vermietet sind und die Kurbel dadurch komplett getauscht werden muss.


----------



## kc85 (9. Juli 2020)

Dann z.B. DIESE Kurbel kaufen (in 145mm Länge), billiges NW-Kettenblatt von eBay dazu - fertig.

kc85


----------

